# Head in shed...



## V75 (Oct 30, 2009)

Hi All,
ICSI failed last Oct, poor response to maximum drugs, only got 3 fertilised, 2 embryos put back poor grades 3d and one just d.  Consultant says my eggs are poor quality and just had a blood test for ovarian reserve.Its all come as an awful shock, I had no idea things were this bad.  On TV scan only had 5 follicles total - in everything Ive read, and by what he sed, this isnt looking good for successful treatment with my own eggs. I just dont know how I feel about this...My baby, or no baby? ... family member has offered egg donation but I dont know how I feel about this. .. DH has 3 kids from previous marraige and I know he wants me to have OUR baby. Im in turmoil, I just dont kno what to think..... Any advice? Any stories that cud help?Thanks  xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## emmaboo73 (Jul 31, 2009)

hi hun

  to you  - i understand the "head spinning" - its such a massive thing to get your head around.

Personally what I did when I found out ivf wouldnt work with my own eggs was to do a lot of internet research - if you look around FF on the donor sperm/eggs section in particular it will help.  

I was and still am comfortable that any baby WOULD be my own baby, I am going to give it life, nurture it, and bring into the world - never mind the fact that I will bring it up and instil positive values as it grows up...  Take a look at the epigenitics thread for instance..

However, I do understand that my own views are not held by everyone - but I think personal research plus counselling (your clinic should offer this) should help you through this difficult time.

I hope you get through this and find the answers you both need.

xx


----------

